# chemo side effects



## mamacase1 (Jul 12, 2010)

what icd9 would you use for skin sore due to chemo


----------



## jewel30956 (Jul 12, 2010)

you can code it as either a wound/contusion depending on the severity of the sore and, an e code in the drug section due to the adverse reaction of the med.


----------



## SJordan (Jul 13, 2010)

might also look under Ulcer, Skin, by site and also using 995.20 and an Ecode for the drug if you know which one caused the sore.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 13, 2010)

thank your both for your help


----------

